# ممكن شرح مختصر نظام Bms ؟



## الفاتح علي (4 نوفمبر 2007)

أرجو اعطائي نبذة مختصرة عن نظام building managment system
BMS


----------



## المحتسب لله (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اخي الفاتح ... اولا برحب بيك على صفحات غرفتنا المميزه في بيتنا الغالي

ردا على سؤالك ...
BMS باختصار .. هو عباره عن برنامج يتم تصميمه من قبل متخصين ... اما المعطيات فتوضع بواسطه المهندسين المديرين لعمليه التشغيل والصيانه بالمواقع ... وهناك شركات ايضا تتخصص في وضع معطيات البنامج بعد تصميمه 

المهم ... انه برنامج يتحكم في شغل وايقاف المعدات كلها في الموقع ... ويسيطر تقلائيا على اداء جميع المعدات في الموقع ... (من انظمه تكييف وتبريد - اضاءة - ماكينات تهويه )
و ايضا يتميز باخطارك بجميع الصيانات الازمه في مواعيدها المحدده (طبعا المدخله مسبقا تحت اشرافك كمهندس موقع او مسؤل عنه)
بالاضافه يخبرك بما تم من صيانات .. وما هو يعمل او به عطل الان ... وتستطيع من خلاله ايضا التحكم يدويا في اي شيء يخضع لسيطرة هذا البرنامج (مدمج من قبلك مسبقا)

بالتوفيق دائما 
تحياتي
سلاااااام*​


----------



## الفاتح علي (4 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخ عامر الاخ سوداني


----------



## المحتسب لله (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*لا شكر على واجب يا اخي الكريم
واااسف على اخطائي الاملائيه حيث انني كنت اكتب بسرعه ولم انتبه للحروف التي لم تطبع 

تحياتي
سلاااااام*​


----------



## khatar (7 نوفمبر 2007)

منظومة إدارة المباني -Building Management System BMS 

أطرح على الإخوة الأفاضل موضوع: 
منظومة إدارةالمباني
Building Management System - BMS
ويعنى به كل المهندسين الذينيعملون في مجال خدمة المباني (Building services) من فنادق ومستشفيات ومبانٍ سكنيةوإدارية وخاصة ونحو ذلك، أي المتخصصين في المجالات التالية:

تكييف الهواءوالتحكم فيه HVAC and Control
أعمال الكهرباء ( قوى وإضاءة وتيار خفيف) Electricity ( Power, Lighting, and Low Current) 
الأعمال الصحية Sanitary Works
شبكات مكافحة الحريق Fire Fighting Networks

ويحتاج أصحاب الفنادقوالمباني الحكومية الهامة والمستشفيات إلى منظومة لإدارة المبنى ، والإدارة هناتعني شيئين إثنين هما:
المراقبة ( Monitoring)
التحكم (Control)
أي أنالمنظومة تمكن صاحب المبنى و/ أو مدير التشغيل والصيانة أن يراقب كل معدات وأجهزةالمبنى وأن يتحكم فيها مركزياً من خلال حاسب شخصي متصل بكل المعدات عن طريقمستشعرات (sensors) ومتحكمات (controllers) ، في شكل شبكة منطقة محلية (Local Area Network - LAN) .

الغرض من هذه المنظومة:

المراقبة والتحكم مركزياًفي كل الأجهزة المعنية في مبنى أو مجموعة مبانٍ .

محتوياتالمنظومة:

أولاً : حاسب أو عدة حواسب (حسب طلب العميل) وهذا في المستوياتالعليا للإدارة والتشغيل (Management and operation level)

ثانياً: متحكمات ( controllers) وهذا هو مستوى المنظومة (System level) أو مستوى الميكنة (Automation level)

ثالثاً: مستشعرات (sensors) لتشعر بالمتغيراتالمراد قياسها - من درجة حرارة و رطوبة وضغط وسريان و تيار وجهد كهربي ( فولط) ونحوذلك- ومشغلات ( actuators) لفتح وغلق الصمامات المراد التحكم فيها ، وهذا هوالمستوى الحقلي (Field level)

إذن فمستويات المنظومة هي:

1. Management level الإدارة (المالك أو مدير الصيانة)

2. Operation level التشغيل (مهندسو وفنيو التشغيل)

3. Automation or System level مستوىالمنظومة

4. Field level المستوى الحقلي

وحيث أن المتحكمات في هذهالأيام من النوع الرقمي (digital) ولكل منها مشغل دقيق وقد نطلق عليه معالج دقيق (microprocessor ) فنلاحظ أن ربط هذه المعالجات الدقيقة هذه ببعضها البعض ، هونفس إشكالية ربط مجموعة حاسبات ببعضها البعض فيما نسميه شبكة منطقة محلية (Local Area Network)

فعلى سبيل المثال إذا أحضرت حاسبي الشخصي إلى أي شبكة حاسبات فيمكانٍ ما ، هل يمكنني أن أوصل جهازي مباشرة بالشبكة كي أستفيد من الخادم(Server) والطابعة ؟؟؟

الإجابة بالنفي لأن جهازي يحتاج إلى ما يسمى كارت (بطاقة)شبكة (Ethernet Card) لكي يتوافق مع الشبكة .

نفس الشيء بالنسبة للمتحكمات ، فهيمجهزة للعمل ضمن شبكة منطقة محلية.



السؤال الآن: كيف تنتقل البياناتمن معالج إلى معالج آخر عبر الشبكة ، سواء أكانت شبكة متحكمات لمنظومة (BMS) أوحاسبات ؟



هنا صرنا بصدد ما يسمى " البروتوكول" ، فما تعريفه؟

البروتوكول: هو مجموعة من القواعد التي تحكم انتقال البيانات عبرالشبكة.

تجدر الإشارة إلى أنه قبل ظهور المعالجات الدقيقة لم تكن هناك حاجةإلى بروتوكول إذ كان لشبكة المنظومة حاسب واحد فقط مركزي يستقبل كل البيانات منحرارة و رطوبة و سريان وتيار ويقرر هو لكل صمام أو مروحة أو مكيف أو محول أن يعملأو يتوقف جزئياً أو كلياً. أي لم تكن هناك حاجة لربط معالجات .



فكانالبروتوكول هو الحل لإشكالية المتحكمات الرقمية. ولكن فكر الإنسان قاصر ويعتمدتقدمه على المحاولة والخطأ (Try and error) بعكس المولى عز وجل الذي وصف نفسه فيالقرآن " وهُو بكلِّ شيءٍ عليم " 

فكان البروتوكول حلاً يحمل بين طياتهإشكالاً آخر – مثل ما حدث في الأسطورة الإغريقية هرقل و العدار (Hydra) التي كانكلما قتل لها رأساً ظهرت لها رأس غيرها - هذا الإشكال هو إقتصار البروتوكول علىالشركة المنتجة له وللمتحكمات، ومن ثم عشنا في الثمانينات فترة ظهور المتحكماتالرقمية المباشرة , ولكن بأسلوبٍ إحتكاري ، فلم يكن ثمة سبيل إلى التوافق بينمتحكمات شركة تحكم مع متحكمات شركة تحكم أخرى !!!!

فكانت الثمانينات عقدالإحتكار للمتحكمات

خرجت علينا الشركة الأمريكية ( Echelon ) عام 1990 في ولاية كاليفورنياوموقعها:

http://www.echelon.com/

بحلٍ جديد لكسر الإحتكار، ويتمثلهذا الحل في بروتوكولٍ أطلقوا عليه اسم (LonWorks)

واتبعتهُ العديدُ منشركاتِ التحكمِ بحيثُ أمكنَ ربطُ متحكماتٍ (Controllers) رقميةٍ من أكثر من مصدرببعضها البعض.



ومن ثمَّ ، أمكن كذلك إحلالُ متحكمات من شركةٍ ما ،مكان متحكمات من شركة أخرى تعمل على نفس البروتوكول ، وذلك في حالة التلف أو عندالرغبة في التحديث أو التوسع ونحو ذلك .. فكان ظهور هذا البروتوكول علامة علىالطريق وكانفتحاً كبيراً لشركة إيشلون التي كانت تستخدم بروتوكول (LonWorks)

في تطبيقات الميكنة الصناعية (Industrial Automation) وأخفقت فيتسويقه لأصحاب المصانع ، ثم أعادت نشره في مجال جديد عليها وهو خدمات المباني (Building Services)

والذي يقتصر على محطات تكييف الهواء وشبكات الحريقوالسباكة وأعمال الكهرباء (قوى + إضاءة + تيار خفيف مثل التلفزيون والكاميراتوالهاتف والإنذار والأنظمة الصوتية )



تجدر الإشارة إلى أن المتحكماتالمستخدمة في مجال الميكنة الصناعية يطلق عليها " متحكمات منطقية مبرمجة " 

( Programmable Logic Controller)

واختصارها (PLC ) 

وهيتقابل ما نسميه متحكمات رقمية مباشرة ( DDC) في مجال خدماتالمباني


----------



## الفاتح علي (7 نوفمبر 2007)

*الاخ khatar*

جزاك الله خير وربنا يصلح حالك واتمنى لك مزيد من التقدم والتفوق يا ملك


----------



## eng_hewedy (21 ديسمبر 2007)

اخواني الاعزاء ......بعد التحيه .....انا مهندس Bms
واي حد عايز اي معلومه في هذا المووضع يراسلني ياشباب....وباذن اللهمش هصر معاااااااه


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (21 ديسمبر 2007)

eng_hewedy قال:


> اخواني الاعزاء ......بعد التحيه .....انا مهندس Bms
> واي حد عايز اي معلومه في هذا المووضع يراسلني ياشباب....وباذن اللهمش هصر معاااااااه



انا اعمل الان في المرحله الثانيه من تجديدات فندق وفي المرحله الاولي كانت تتولي التكييف شركه اخري غير شركتنا المهم ان هذه الشركه ركبت three way valve من نوع سوتر وهو مربوط علي bms فهل نحن مطالبون بتقديم submetal لنفس النوع سوتر ام اي نوع معتمد يمكن تركيبه ارجو الافاده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## sam6 (21 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
اود ان اضيف معلومه بسيطه BMS ينقسم الى نوعين
1-Building Management System نظام التحم الآلى
2-Building Monitoring System نظام المراقبة
يختلف الاول عن الثانى ان الاول يمكن التحم بالاجهزه سواء تكييف او ابواب او اضائه ام النوع الثانى هو لمراقبة الاجهزه فقط مثل قياس درجة الحراره او الضغط وغيره 
اخوكم م. هيثم


----------



## hasona8040 (31 ديسمبر 2007)




----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (31 ديسمبر 2007)

*مـــا شاء الله مجهود متميز*






موقع رائع 
http://personal.cityu.edu.hk/~bsapplec/building.htm


تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق​


----------



## eng-1425 (31 ديسمبر 2007)

يعطيكم العافية ع المعلومات الرااائعة


----------



## عبدالقادرع (2 يناير 2008)

ألف شكر ... الله يجزيكم الخير.......


----------



## هاني الرفاعي (7 يناير 2008)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة لكل من أفادنا.


----------



## pora (8 يناير 2008)

الموضوع ده مهم ياجماعه
شكرا على الاضافات الجميله


----------



## منييب (21 مارس 2008)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (5 مايو 2008)

رائع بارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمدكريم (5 مايو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## 000403 (6 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد سمير الخولى (23 أغسطس 2008)

مع ان شكلك مش خطر خاااااااااااالص و عالعموم جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م عكاشه (24 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع رائع الرجاء اضافه معلومات اكثر


----------



## هيثم فضل (26 أغسطس 2008)

هذا موقع شركةhoneywell احدي ؟اكبر الشركات الرائدة في مجال BMS:
www.honeywell.com
ايضا مرفق ملف به شرح مبسط عن ما هو هذا النظام


----------



## يوسف يوسف (28 أغسطس 2008)

مجهودات مقدره يا شباب الله يعطيكم العافيه .


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (28 أغسطس 2008)

اخى الكريم ارجو ان تتصفح هذا الموضوع ففية كل ما تريد عن نظام ادارة المبانى ومزود بصور توضيحية وشكرا

نظام ادارة المبانى فى انظمة التبريد والتكييف







​


----------



## العبادي ع (16 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكورين على الجهود وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## magd781 (20 فبراير 2009)

موضوعات تلائم العصر بارك الله فيكم
مهندس /مجد


----------



## A.MEGUD (15 أبريل 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## A.MEGUD (15 أبريل 2009)

الموضوغ غاية فى الاهمية وبارك الله فيك


----------



## هاني الرفاعي (19 أبريل 2009)

شكراااااااااا لكل من شارك
على المعلومات القيمة.


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (23 أبريل 2009)

تسلم ايديكم يا رجاله ودائما فى تقدم والف الف الف شكر على المعلومات الجامده 

وبشكر كل مهندس فكر وبيفكر وهيفكر يكتب شكر للمهندسين الجامدين فى ملتقى المهندسين :14:

العرب :56:


----------



## alaa_84 (23 أبريل 2009)

اللهم أرفع قدر هذة الأمـــــــــــــــــــــــة.


----------



## حسام محمد (23 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا للجميع 
مشكورين ع المعلومات القيمة


----------



## usamaawad40 (23 أبريل 2009)

اشكر جميع الأخوه المهندسين على هذا العمل الطيب وجزاكم الله كل خير 

المهندس أسامه عوض


----------



## رزق حجاوي (14 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
في البداية اعبر عن شكري وتقديري للمهنس خاطر على الشرح الوافي لنظام BMS وكنت اتمنى ان يستمر في شرح هذا الموضوع.
وليسمح لي الجميع بوضع سؤالي في هذا القسم لان مجال الهندسة الميكانيكية ليس مجال عملي ولكن بحكم وظيفتي وموقع عملي يتطلب مني المعرفة التامة بانظمة الميكانيك هذا من ناحية ومن ناحية اخري شغفي وحبي لهندسة الميكانيك.​
السؤال يتلخص في انظمة البروتوكول المعمول بها في انظمة BMS وبالتحديد 

أنظمة BMS التي تستخدم بروتوكول (LonWorks)​
أنظمة BMS التي تستخدم بروتوكول BacKnet ​
حيث تم شرح هذا النظامين من قبل شركتين مختلفتين وكانت كل شركة تدافع عن وجهة نظهرها بالنسبة لهذين النظام بأنه الافضل ؟!!!.
والسؤال ما هي مزايا وعيوب كل من النظامين وبالتي يمكن تحديد اي النظامين انسب في الاختيار ؟
وذلك للانظمة التالية​
HVAC​
Security System​
Fire Fighting System​
Emergency Generator​
Lights​
Irrigation System​
مع الشكر الجزيل سلفا​


----------



## raedabushinnar (9 يناير 2010)

*Programming VLC DDC for the BACtalk Microset and Microtouch*

ارجو من الاخوه البش مهندسين تزويد بسفت وير عن BMS مثل 
*Programming VLC DDC for the BACtalk Microset and Microtouch 
حيث اني بحت على النت لتنزيل هذا البرنامج ولم استطيع تنزله ارجوا مساعدتي .....اخبروني عن موقع يتيح تنزيل البرنامج مجانا او من احد الاخوه الاكارم 
*


----------



## Eng.Hayan janakat (29 يناير 2010)

Thanks


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (30 يناير 2010)

لقد اسهب khatar ووفى فى الشرح 
مشكور
تقريبا لقد اختصر محاضرة bms


----------



## الفاطمة (26 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا لك يا بشمهندس علي موضوعك وعلي عرضك الكريم بالمساعدة فيه والذي شجعني علي أن أطمع في مساعدتك لي فأنا مهندسة معمارية وطالبة دكتوراة 
موضوعي يتعلق بمنظومة ادارة المباني وعلاقتها بامكانية توفير الطاقة
أرجو منك مساعدتي بما تستطيع من معلومات في هذا الاتجاه سواء من خلال كتب أو مشروعات قائمة او اي مصدر للمعلومات متوفر لديك
بيدي الالكتروني هو [email protected] 

أسأل الله أن يجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك
تحياتي لك


----------



## aati badri (26 مارس 2010)

sam6 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اود ان اضيف معلومه بسيطه bms ينقسم الى نوعين
> 1-building management system نظام التحم الآلى
> 2-building monitoring system نظام المراقبة
> ...


 
السلام عليكم
أخي مهندس هيثم 
شكرا للمعلومة ولكن هل 1و2 أعلاه نوعين من الbms
أم هي أجزاء من النظام أم مستوى إن شئت الدقة 
كما ورد في الشرح المؤسس أعلاه


----------



## aati badri (26 مارس 2010)

khatar قال:


> منظومة إدارة المباني -building management system bms
> 
> أطرح على الإخوة الأفاضل موضوع:
> منظومة إدارةالمباني
> ...


 
شرح كافي ووافي ورغم ذلك نطمع في المزيد 
فقط أردت أن أضيف أن هنالك نظامين الآن للبروتكولات
نظام مفتوح يتوافق مع كل الأنظمة
والثاني غير ذلك
وشكرا
ثانيا أظنك نسيت أن تضيف أن نظام إدارة المباني يمكن أن يستوعب منظومة الري
رغم انها لها نظام خاص للتحكم ويمكن ربط النظام بالأقمار الصناعية
حيث انك تستطيع أن تدخل على النظام وتتحكم فيه وانت جالس في البيت الابيض بامريكا مع اوباما
والمشروع في الخرطوم مثلا 
كما انه يمكن ربطه بالإرصاد الجوي مثلا في حالة الجو الرطب والامطار لا داعي لري المزروعات 
او المباعدة بين فترات الري وتقليل الجرعة 
والله اعلم 
وشكرا


----------



## خادم محمد (26 مارس 2010)

excellent


----------



## abdelrahim (27 مارس 2010)

*جزاك الله خير *


----------



## aati badri (30 مارس 2010)

اليكم هذا 
وعفوا
http://www.4shared.com/dir/34531566/ec957f3f/sharing.html


----------



## aati badri (30 مارس 2010)

وهذا 


http://www.4shared.com/dir/34531566/ec957f3f/sharing.html


----------



## aati badri (30 مارس 2010)

رفعنا شغل جونسون كنترول 
بعد اذن مهندسنا عامر ابراهيم عبدالخالق طبعا


----------



## aati badri (30 مارس 2010)

http://www.4shared.com/dir/34531566/ec957f3f/sharing.html

وهذا


----------



## aati badri (30 مارس 2010)

http://www.4shared.com/dir/34531566/ec957f3f/sharing.html

وهذا


----------



## aati badri (30 مارس 2010)

aati badri قال:


> رفعنا شغل جونسون كنترول
> بعد اذن مهندسنا عامر ابراهيم عبدالخالق طبعا


 

بعد اذن مهندسنا عامر ابراهيم عبدالخالق طبعا
هذا الشغل من سمنار الامس بالرياض
نرجو ان كنت بالرياض رفع القيديو المصاحب بال سي دي


----------



## E.B (26 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
 eng_ hewedy
انا طالبة في الجامعة ومشروعي للتخرج عن ال 
bms ارجو منك المساعدة ولم اجد معلومات كافية


----------



## خضر يوسف خضر (26 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير على المعلومات القيمة ولكن لو فيه توضيح اكثر مع وجود الامثلة والرسومات


----------



## خالد ابو شوشه (27 أبريل 2010)

اين يتم تركيب كل من ال balance valveوtwoway valveفى كل من fcuوahu


----------



## aati badri (27 أبريل 2010)

Lvtr


----------



## aati badri (27 أبريل 2010)

خالد ابو شوشه قال:


> اين يتم تركيب كل من ال balance valveوtwoway valveفى كل من fcuوahu


 

مرفق


----------



## sameabdo (7 مايو 2010)

كلامك صحيح يا مهندس sam6 أن الBMS تنقسم وظائفه الى قسمين:-
1-تحكم (control)
2-مراقبه(monitoring)
وذلك حسب ما يحتاجه المبنى او المهندس المسؤول.
وبارك الله فيكم على هذه المعلومات وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## ام يو ان كيو اي زد (9 يونيو 2010)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم​
> 
> 
> في البداية اعبر عن شكري وتقديري للمهنس خاطر على الشرح الوافي لنظام BMS وكنت اتمنى ان يستمر في شرح هذا الموضوع.
> ...


 

بسم الله​ 
الأخي الغالي زرق BACnet أفضل.
ملاحظة 1 : تعني Building Automation & Control network​ 

Functionality ...................................BACnet /LONMark​ 


Exchange of data between devices T/ T​ 

Monitor & operate values, alarms T/ F​ 

Time scheduling ..............................T/ F​ 

Online grouping / regrouping .........T/ F​ 

Trend / History ...............................T/ F​ 

Engineering ....................................F/ F​ 

Backup/restore ..............................T/ F​ 

Remote management ....................T/ F ​ 

IT compliance (TCP/IP) ................T/ F​ 

Large number of suppliers ............F/ T​ 

Low implementation cost / node ...F/ T​ 

Network management ..................T/ F​ 

ملاحظة 2: تم تطوير بروتوكول BACnet تحت رعاية الجمعية الامريكية لمهندسي التكييف ASHRAE​ 
ملاحظة 3: أكبر 5 شركات في العالم المتخصصة في نظام ادارة المباني أعلنت خططها للانتقال لل BACnet​ 
هل ترغب في تصنيع DDC ؟؟ في حالة أنك كنت تحاول تصنيع متحكم خاص بك BACnet مفتوح المصدر 100% و لست مجبر على شراء بعض الدوائر المتكاملة حصريا مع بعض الشركات مثل بروتوكول LON و للمزيد من التفاصيل شاهد هذا الرابط:
http://www.bacnet.org​ 

للمزيد من التفاصيل عن الموضع بشكل عام :
http://www.strataresource.com/Download/InvestigatingOpenSystems-2006-At a Glance.pdf​ 

هذا مقال لشركة ألرتون مقارنه بين النظام, تستفتح المقال بأن الحرب قد إنتهت و BACnet هو الافضل
http://www.stitcs.com/en/LonWorks/Bacnet vs LonWorks.pdf​ 

ملاحظة 4:
الجيل القادم من البروتوكولات هو بروتوكول
oBIX(Open Building Information Xchange)​ 
http://www.obix.org/

في أمان الله


----------



## المتخصص1 (1 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذة المعلومات 
وماهي أفضل الاماكن التي يمكن الحصول فيها على دورات في الbms أو ال plc


----------



## محمد باشا الجزار (2 أغسطس 2010)

طبعا معلومات قيمة بس انا عاوز اسماء الشركات التي تعمل بنظام ال bms بجدة بالسعودية وشكرا


----------



## طير مهاجر (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

ممكن حد يكون عنده معلومات عن bms الخاص بشركة سوتر*


----------



## mohamed mech (19 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوع مميز


----------



## رضا صلاح شحاتة (30 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلاً على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## باقي مهندس (6 يوليو 2011)

*الى المهندس الغالي*

اسال الله لك التوفيق اتنمى ان تضع ملف كامل عن bms
واتمنى يكون عربي وكيفه عمل البرنامج لان اريد ان اتعلم المزيد عن البرنامج


----------



## عمران احمد (7 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير

و بارك الله فيكم اجمعين 

و ننتظر منكم جميعا المزيد


----------



## zanitty (7 أغسطس 2011)

aati badri قال:


> اليكم هذا
> وعفوا
> http://www.4shared.com/dir/34531566/ec957f3f/sharing.html





aati badri قال:


> وهذا
> 
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/dir/34531566/ec957f3f/sharing.html





aati badri قال:


> رفعنا شغل جونسون كنترول
> بعد اذن مهندسنا عامر ابراهيم عبدالخالق طبعا





aati badri قال:


> http://www.4shared.com/dir/34531566/ec957f3f/sharing.html
> 
> وهذا





aati badri قال:


> http://www.4shared.com/dir/34531566/ec957f3f/sharing.html
> 
> وهذا


فيه حاجه غلط فى اللنكات و اللا انا بيتهيا لى يا كبير


----------



## nofal (7 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## sameabdo (9 أغسطس 2011)

نظام إدارةِ المنشآت (bms)تعتبر أحد المكوّناتِ المهمةِ للمباني الخضراء(المباني الصديقة للبيئة) وهو يَضْمنُ للمنشأة البقاء 'خضراءً',و نظامُ إدارةِ المنشآت أساسي في ضمان حلول سهله للحفاظ علي بيئةَ آمنةُ و مطمئنة ومريحة وبكفاءة في الطاقة.
عندما يكملَ بشكل صحيح يُمْكِنُ لل(bms) اعطاء المنافعِ التالية :
	يحَسّنْ استهلاك الطاقةِ.
	يزوّدْ أنظمةَ الإنذار بالبيانات لِكي تَأْخذَ الإجراءات التصحيحية.
	المراقبة والتحكم في التكييف الداخلي للمنشأة.
نظام إدارةِ بنايةِ يُتطوّرُ بسرعة ككُلّ التقنيات والعديد مِنْ أنظمةِ الإدارةِ تستخدم في البنايات التجارية للحفاظ عليها لاطول فترة، 
(bms) يعتبر جديد نسبياً (في السَنَوات الـ20 الماضية)منذ أن وَجدتْ الآلات الإلكترونيةِ المعقّدةِ التي لها القدرة على الإحتِفاظ بالبياناتَ التي كَتبتْ لأغراضِ الإدارةِ مثل تدفئة والإضاءة الكهربائيةِ الخ.
نظام إدارةِ المنشآت بني على اساس نظام التحكم بالحاسوب , يركب في المبنى للمُراقبة والسيطرة على الأجهزةَ الميكانيكيةَ والكهربائيةَ لأنظمة التهويه و الاضاءة وأنظمة الأمن و السلامة.
النظام يَتكون من برامجِ وأجهزةِ الكترونية على شكل متسلسل .
نظام إدارةِ المنشآت (bms) يَعْرفُ أيضاً بنظام البنايات الالي الذي يحقيقَ أمثلية السيطرةِ والإستخدامِ لتوفير طاقةِ البناياتِ , و الهدفَ من ال(bms ( هو المراقبة والتحكم في المنشأة.
(ولا تنسونا من صالح دعواتكم)


----------



## ahmedsallam72 (31 أغسطس 2011)

*المختصر المفيد*

السلام عليكم 
عملت في مجال الـ BMS لسنوات ، وهذه نبذة مختصرة جداً ولمزيد من المعلومات نرجو التواصل الشخصي 
[email protected]
أي نظام ما هو إلا مدخلات + عمليات + مخرجات 
ونظام الـ BMS يتم إدخال مدخلات إليه عن طريق تحويل انبضة الفيزيائية أو الكهربية أو الميكانيكية إلى تفسير إليكتروني يفهمه وحدة المعالجة ( Control Card ) ويوضع برنامج على هذا الكارت ليتعامل مع هذه المدخلات ثم يخرج نبضات إليكترونية تحولها مكونات فيزيائية أو كهربية أو ميكانيكية إلى الصورة المطلوبة​ 
فمثلاً إذا أردنا عند تعدي درجة برودة الهواء الخارج من وحدة مناولة الهواء 18 درجة يقوم ماء الChilled water بالتقليل حتى ترتفع الدرجة مرة أخرى 
المدخلات تكون عن طريق Heat sensor إلى كارت التحكم الذي يوضع على EProm الخاصة به معادلة بين درجة الحرارة ونسبة فتح محبس 2 way أو 3 way الموجود على الوحدة 
فيعطي pulse المخرجات إلى المحبس بالإغلاق إلى النسبة المسجلة تبعاً لفرق درجات الحرارة عن المطلوب​ 
وهناك مدخلات Digital ( موجود أو غير موجود ) وهناك مدخلات أو مخرجات Analogue أو تسمى Universal بدرجات مختلفة ( درجة درجتين مائة ... إلخ ) 
فوجود حالة حريق من عدمة يحتاج إلى مكونات Digital في حين درجة قفل محبس أو Damper أو سرعة موتور عليه speed drive دي كلها مدخلات أو مخرجات analogue 
وأياً ماكان التطبيق فالمبدأ هو ذلك لاغير 
مدخلات ... معالجة ... مخرجات حتى لو هتتحكم إن لما صوت الناموس يزيد في الغرفة بنسبة 2 ديسبل شغل المروحة ​ 
وصلت ياهندزة ​ 
وهناك وحدات للتكم control card من فئة stand alone أي يتم التحكم لا مركزي كل وحدة مستقلة بذاتها ويكون بعضها معه handset لرفع البرنامج المطلوب على الكارت أو تعديله أو حتى عن طريق برنامج على لابتوب 
وهناك كروت wired loop تربط الكروت ببعضها وتعطي كل نقطة شيء يسمى IP number ثم يتم ترميز كل نقطة برقمها على كمبيوتر مركزي تبعاً لرقم الـ IP على جرافيكس بمروحة أو ترانسفورمر أو تشيلر أو أي رمز تريده حركي أو لوني 
وهناك تطبيقات على هذه البرامج تمكنك من 
- التحكم 
- مراقبة الطاقة والهدر فيها 
- حساب الاستهلاك والفواتير 
- عمل برامج تشغيل اسبوعية أو يومية أو شهرية أو مشروطة seven day program
- ربط مكونات المبنى المختلفة في حلات الحريق وخلافة fire scenario
- هناك بعض هذه البرامج الآن دمجت مابيت نظان الـBMS والحريق alarm fire والكاميراتCCTV كل هذا في تطبيق واحد 
- يكون هناك log book لكل ماتريد أن تسجل قراءاته أو حالته بمعدل يتم ضبطه 
- يقدم كثير من البرامج إنذارات بدرجات مختلفة لما تحدده أنت كمبرمج له 
- وقد يعطيك البرنامج المزيد من الذكاء الصناعي فيحلل لك Diagnose العطل ويعطيك الحل ولو في مقترحات تم برمجتها أو إدخالها مسبقاً​ 
المزيد المرة القادمة إن شاء الله


----------



## m_gamal (19 أكتوبر 2011)

هذا الموضوع في الجواب الشافي

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t291147.html


----------



## amrabdrabou11 (19 نوفمبر 2011)

مششششششككككككوررررر


----------



## تالتالتاتفغالبلااب (9 ديسمبر 2011)

ممتاز شرح عظيم جدا


----------



## أيام الموسيقار (19 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 

الإخوة خبراء نظام bms، أرجو منكم المساعدة لمعرفة طريقة إعداد نظام المراقبة عن بعد.

فأنا مهندس شبكات حاسب آلي في إحدى المنظمات، وقامت هذه المنظمة بشراء هذا النظام و تم توزيعه على المدارس. 

و المطلوب مني حالياً ربط هذه المدارس بنظام المراقبة الموجود بمبنى القسم المنفذ لهذا المشروع.

آمل منكم المساعدة في أقرب فرصة حتى يتسنى لنا الإنتهاء من المشروع، و لكم جزيل الشكر.


----------



## ghost man (20 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## same333r (18 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع الأكثر من رائع هل ممكن بعض المعلومات عن ال bms لشركة HONEYWELL


----------



## azadzaza123 (1 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم 
انا ازاد ظاظا من شركة staffarabia ( القاهرة - مصر )هـــ 01096835555 -- 
recruitment officer 
لدي وظيفة في قطر ( مطلوب فني bms )
اذا من الامكن ان اعرف ماذا تعني وماهي الدراسة المخصصة لها ( وماهو الفرق بين فني bms ومهندس bms )
واذا يوجد شخص فني ويرغب بالسفر ممكن التواصل معه 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## فارس محمد عابدين (7 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خير على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## ameer107 (29 سبتمبر 2012)

موضوع جميل جدا وانا استفدت منه كتير
جزاكم الله خيرا يا شباب


----------



## younis najjar (29 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيكم وزادكم علماً ونوراُ


----------



## askndr (29 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير​


----------



## hazemskyking (4 يناير 2013)

شكرآ وبارك الله فيكم على هذه المعلومات القيمة
وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتكم​


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (5 يناير 2013)

لكم كل الشكر والتقدير لجميع الأخوة المشاركين فى هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## ASHRAF100 (12 يناير 2013)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررمشكور


----------



## أسيل عبد الرزاق (12 يناير 2013)

*هل يستطيع مهندس الميكانيك انو يصبح مهندس في bms
ولا صعب 
*


----------



## سهيل جلاد (26 يونيو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عبدالله المرعي (6 مارس 2015)

مرحبا اخي العزيز انا مهندس ما عندي خبره رح استلم مدير الصيانه في مول كبير ورح يجهزولي نظام ال bms وانا ماكنت سمعت فيه قبل هالمره وحيعملولي عليه تدريب شو رايك حيكون سهل علي التعامل معه وفهمه بسرعه؟؟؟
بتمنى تساعدني


----------



## المهندس السليمي (10 مارس 2015)

لدي ملفات ممكن تفيدك في تحديد النقاط


----------

